# bletilla striata



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2011)

These are hardy plants; are they the white or purple form? I wish I could get a bunch of them here to plant in our gardens. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 18, 2011)

I have some in my garden too. But they are not easy to bloom in our climate. 

Eric, aren't they easy to find in USA?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2011)

They used to hand them out in the streets here but not anymore. :evil:


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello NYEric,

These purple form are hardy


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 18, 2011)

Eric, they aren't hard to find in the states. Ron Burch offers them every year. In your area I would recommend growing them in full sun with lots of moisture during the warm season and tons of fertilizer to boot. They are aggressive growers and feeders under hot and humid conditions. In winter though, I would avoid letting the pot freeze solid. They seem to do well in the ground if mulched, so if you can sink the pot in the ground for winter and mulch it, that will probably work fine.

BTW, you almost can't overwater them oke:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 18, 2011)

Exciting! I think that I would like to try some in my yard and see how they do.


----------

